# Favorite Tour bike of all time?



## Dave Hickey

What is your favorite TDF bike of all time? For me, it's the LOOK 753 of La Vie Claire.

Others???


----------



## haiku d'etat

Dave Hickey said:


> What is your favorite TDF bike of all time? For me, it's the LOOK 753 of La Vie Claire.
> 
> Others???


i have two of them, the 1998/1999 trek 5200, and the 2000/2001 specialized sworks m4.

the 2000/2001 (i think) look kg486 ridden by CA (in beige) was b-e-a-utiful, tho.


----------



## bsdc

I like Greg Lemond's Bottecchia he used to beat Fignon by 8 seconds in 1986. I remember seeing that bike on TV and seeing Greg win. It was an incredible moment.


----------



## DannyBoy

*Hainault's 753 for me too*

Firstly because I was a massive Hainault fan. I was 16 around the time of the epic '85/'86 tours and probably even more mad on cycling than I am now. And secondly because I always wanted a 753 frame - the holy grail at the time.


----------



## Djudd

*Greg's Bottecchia...*

The purple/yellow one or especially the white/red bike. After growing up a huge cycling fan and being elated at Lemonds's first win then crushed by his shooting accident, watching him win that 89 tour (then on ESPN) was indescribable. I've been looking for that bike for three years now (the ray dobbins photo is my screensaver at work)


----------



## Guest

I always liked the PDM Concordes. Sean Kelly's old KAS was pretty nice as well.

Dave Hickey's photo in the first posting here has a red Regal Saddle. If you get a chance during the tour take a look at the saddle on Tom Boonen's bike and see if it looks familiar.


----------



## Djudd

toomanybikes said:


> I always liked the PDM Concordes. Sean Kelly's old KAS was pretty nice as well.
> 
> Dave Hickey's photo in the first posting here has a red Regal Saddle. If you get a chance during the tour take a look at the saddle on Tom Boonen's bike and see if it looks familiar.


yea I saw Boonen in Cyclesport or ProCycling with a bike with a regal...maybe sense is coming back to the peloton and we can rid ourselves of those "compact" frames ... but probably not


----------



## merckxman

*Merckx Motorola*

Like this.....


----------



## TurboTurtle

Dave Hickey said:


> What is your favorite TDF bike of all time? For me, it's the LOOK 753 of La Vie Claire.
> 
> Others???


Most are picking riders, not bikes. Is it really your favorite just because it sat under LeMond/Hinault/etc.? I would like to see pics of your favorite BIKES?? - TF


----------



## colker1

merckxman said:


> Like this.....


or the pinarello radius under indurain...


----------



## Djudd

*Fair point Turbo...*



TurboTurtle said:


> Most are picking riders, not bikes. Is it really your favorite just because it sat under LeMond/Hinault/etc.? I would like to see pics of your favorite BIKES?? - TF


I think it bears remembering that in the grand tours, the TdF especially, great riders and bikes are indelibly linked, not so much now as in the past. When I started cycling and watching the pros 30 odd years ago, Merckx's bikes were as important as the rider. We relished pictures of the man and what machine he was on. Now that the bicycle industry has gone the way of most other businesses i.e. consolidating under fewer and fewer large corporations the machines reflect the number-crunchers lack of creativity (in my opinion).


----------



## TurboTurtle

Djudd said:


> I think it bears remembering that in the grand tours, the TdF especially, great riders and bikes are indelibly linked, not so much now as in the past. When I started cycling and watching the pros 30 odd years ago, Merckx's bikes were as important as the rider. We relished pictures of the man and what machine he was on. Now that the bicycle industry has gone the way of most other businesses i.e. consolidating under fewer and fewer large corporations the machines reflect the number-crunchers lack of creativity (in my opinion).


I doubt if their bikes were any more important to them than Trek is to Lance. He would still be winning with any other bike sponsor and they would have also.

TF


----------



## fastfullback

*I also associate the bikes with the riders*

The Concorde PDM looked great, especially on that day Gert-Jan rode away from the field and won at Alpe d'Huez -- it was like he was on a magic carpet. 

The Motorola Merckx always looked great under Andy (although liking the rider is just a bonus, that bike is quintessential in my book). 

The La Vie Claire Look
The Systeme U Raleigh (didn't like Systeme U, but the bike looked good)
Maggie Backstedt's titanium Bianchi (used in the cobble stages last year? Cool bike)

One of my sentimental favorites when I first started was Charly Mottet. I can't remember what he rode, but I'm sure it was a nice bike given the era.


----------



## fastfullback

*yikes. I killed the conversation!*

Perhaps I should have said my favorite bike is one of those awful Decathlons with the peanut-butter welds...


----------



## Mapei

My favorite tour bikes are the Looks ridden by Jalabert, and by team Team Kelme during their glory days. And of course -- Mapei's Colnagos. Oddly, the bikes from the '70's and '80's don't push my emotional buttons....though Fausto Coppi's Bianchis definitely do.


----------



## takmanjapan

*TakmanJapan weighs in with....*

Best TDF bikes are my non-ordered top 5

1. Super-U/Castorama/Toshiba Raleighs. Fignon was man of the year in 1989 (Milan-San Remo, Giro, Tour of Holland, GP Nations, and major player in other races) and the paint job is sooooooo nice. I want to paint my bland raleigh Ti just like it but use a nice pearl white instead of a flat white. Seeing these Raleighs was like watching a pheonix rise from the ashes. in 1989 Fignon was also the pheonix. Bottom line, a Frenchman should have won in 1989 -especially since it was the French bicentennial. Their funny bike was awesome and the gussetts looked awesome. Has recently been said that they were made by Cyfac but this is sacriledge!

2. Look KG196. Years ahead of its time. A single, multi-purpose bike that was BADASS as well. Monocoque, stiff, aero, and stylin' Topped out with a Mavic group (electronic shifting a must). Wish I had one....

3. Virtually any Colnago. Ernesto is a master of form and function and the paint. Oh, the paint. My personal favorite are later model bi-titans with the master top tube. Has it all, cool shapes, cool paint, and champions willing to pay their own money to buy one. 

4. Vitus 992. Last generation of a classic ridden by scores . Good enough for Sean Kelly in his twilight years adn still good enough to win Milan-San Remo. Another bike well ahead of ifs time. Integrated headset, optimized tube shapes, and grub screw seat post clamp was classy looking and still is... 

5. 80's Rossin. Built like tanks, but had styling down to a tee. The only thing to make them better would have been to get a Ghibli with Chrome lugs. Half chroming on the forks was always styling. Last ridden by Hitachi in 1987 and then Festina in the 90's but they were mostly re-badged TVT's. I will note that TVT's were also great but didnt make the list based on style factor.


----------



## olds_cool

*there were so many cool bikes before plastic...*

not that plastic bikes are bad.

that vitus 979 was awsome.
i dug the pdm concorde, too. sinclare sold those
the motorola merckx, my high school colors.

i really like pantani's willier alpe' de hauze, sorry can't speel that right.
the coppi galaxy was pretty sharp.
the buckler colnagos were cool to me for some reason.

anything with that 90's pearl white was nice.

the garage paint lookin' yellow and blue peugeot that brouchard won the worlds on was one i wanted to buy at one time. 

there were so many cool ones. still are, really.


----------



## thinkcooper

as owner of a dirty, well used, "rode hard put away wet", period correct La Vie Claire running all Mavic, I'd agree with Dave's choice...


----------



## fbagatelleblack

colker1 said:


> or the pinarello radius under indurain...


If I am remembering correctly, I think Indurain had a special frame made of straight-gauge cro-mo for some or all of the stages at least one of the years. Heavy pig, but very solid. I think it is Indurain I'm remembering here... could have been someone else, though. Anyone else have similar memories?


----------



## collectorvelo

*wrong tour*

i have no favorite TDF bike

but my favorite 'touring' bike of all time is
The King of Mercian from 1979 to 1985


----------



## colker1

fbagatelleblack said:


> If I am remembering correctly, I think Indurain had a special frame made of straight-gauge cro-mo for some or all of the stages at least one of the years. Heavy pig, but very solid. I think it is Indurain I'm remembering here... could have been someone else, though. Anyone else have similar memories?


correct.. i "bellieve"(think, not facts) he rode diffferent bikes and they were made by pegoretti. i also heard there was "someone in france" building his frames. the radius tubing is from that era and indurain appeared in pinarello ads w/ the radius model. 
i bet if indurain rode now he would be on a special rebadged very stiff light carbon (american probably) frame. probably 3 lbs lighter...


----------



## oldjunior

Its the winner's bikes that get noticed. Note how often white is a favorite color choice.

My selection, Merckx on a Masi


----------



## metropolis

What I remember are the components more than the frames, in particular, the Mavic SSC parts like on that Look a few posts ago. 

The RMO bikes and Lotto bikes (MBK?) in particular come to mind. I even liked the pedals.


----------



## dudeuk

Dave Hickey said:


> What is your favorite TDF bike of all time? For me, it's the LOOK 753 of La Vie Claire.
> 
> Others???


cafe de columbia alan from 1986 or 1987 anybody have any pics?


----------



## Sao

*Don't know if it's my favorite but...*

This bike always caught my eye, if only because it was so goofy looking.

Also, Lemond's '89 TT bike with the now old timey looking oval aerobars.


----------



## stevendavid75

Hmm, this is a great thread heaps of great pics and memories, I loved Neil Stephens Ti Peugeot Festina (ptob litespeed?)from mid -late90s and Those Panasonic things, I really dont know much about them, loved the the paint job! what about the carbon peugeot alloy lugs, fork and rear, how things have changed! (vitus?) of Phil Anderson (BP?) i actually saw one in a small bike shop in Melbourne a few years ago but didnt have the $500 to grab it, if only I had my time again!.


----------



## Timan

Dave Hickey said:


> What is your favorite TDF bike of all time? For me, it's the LOOK 753 of La Vie Claire.
> 
> Others???


I second your choice !


----------



## ultimobici

1. Fignon's Renault Elf Gitane with Spidel components in '83 or '84 Lemond/Fignon Gitane with Super Record and Aero levers which sent me out into the garage to drill my Cinelli 65 bars and fit Dia Compe's because Campag didn't make levers for mortals like me!
2. Lemond's Carbonframes (Calfee) bike with webed lugs and purply-blue lacquer. Mmmm!
3. Gimondi's Bianchi fom '65 as I was born that year.


----------



## ultimobici

fastfullback said:


> One of my sentimental favorites when I first started was Charly Mottet. I can't remember what he rode, but I'm sure it was a nice bike given the era.


Which year?


----------



## ckilner

*Gitane*

My favorites are the blue Gitanes that Hinault and Lemond rode (also ridden by Fignon, Anquetil, Van Impe, etc...)

But I also like every bike Merckx rode over the years (the Molteni team bikes - in orange and white ; and the Faema bikes in red and white). The purple Mercier ridden by Poulidor was cool.

The La Vie Claire bikes had great decals, as did Sean Kelly's KAS Vitus and Chiappucci's Carrera team bike.


----------



## Tondog

Dave Hickey said:


> What is your favorite TDF bike of all time? For me, it's the LOOK 753 of La Vie Claire.
> 
> Others???



Where pray tell did you all find those LOOK/753's?!!?!? I looked since 1989!! 

The "rode hard and put away wet" just breaks my heart.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Tondog said:


> Where pray tell did you all find those LOOK/753's?!!?!? I looked since 1989!!
> 
> The "rode hard and put away wet" just breaks my heart.


It look me 5 years of searching to find one in my size..


----------



## thinkcooper

Tondog said:


> Where pray tell did you all find those LOOK/753's?!!?!? I looked since 1989!!
> 
> The "rode hard and put away wet" just breaks my heart.


I rode on a Look sponsored team in 86-89. Got that frame free. Out of all the Look frames we were given, I think that mine may be the last survivor. It'll be restored some day, when I get the time... it's in the same basic state as when I hung it up in the late 80s. Racing in wet, dry, hot and cold NE conditions was tough on the paint and chrome.


----------



## Timan

Bought my Look 753r from a bike shop in Orinda, Ca. in 1987. It was a slightly used frameset and paid $350.00 for it.


----------



## rufus

as a couple others have mentioned, the Concordes ridden by PDM









the 7-11 merckx. much cooler than the Motorolas









two of them together: Chiapucci's Carrera(possibly built by Mondonico), and Indurain's Pinarello









and couldn't find any decent pics, but the non carbon Lemond team Z bikes. 

also, the Rabobank Colnagos


----------



## MShaw

bsdc said:


> I like Greg Lemond's Bottecchia he used to beat Fignon by 8 seconds in 1986. I remember seeing that bike on TV and seeing Greg win. It was an incredible moment.


Saw an ad for that bike in one of the high end catalogs of the day. Custom with all the go fast bits: $10k!

M


----------



## MShaw

fastfullback said:


> The Concorde PDM looked great, especially on that day Gert-Jan rode away from the field and won at Alpe d'Huez -- it was like he was on a magic carpet.
> 
> The Motorola Merckx always looked great under Andy (although liking the rider is just a bonus, that bike is quintessential in my book).
> 
> The La Vie Claire Look
> The Systeme U Raleigh (didn't like Systeme U, but the bike looked good)
> Maggie Backstedt's titanium Bianchi (used in the cobble stages last year? Cool bike)
> 
> One of my sentimental favorites when I first started was Charly Mottet. I can't remember what he rode, but I'm sure it was a nice bike given the era.


Theunisse was on a magic carpet all right! Not that kind either.

Favorite Tour bike? 7-11 Huffy

LeMond's TVT carbon bikes made their way into my consciousness too, but I was always too heavy to ride em. I had heard they were whippy... ala Vitus AL bikes.

There was something special about the old steel bikes. Classic and beautiful. The new stuff certainly is nice too, but I miss the old days!

M


----------



## rep

I'd forgotten just how beautiful that Mapei Colnago was. Thanks.


----------



## fastfullback

saw a fellow out riding the other week. He was wearing those shorts Chiapucci used to wear that looked like acid wash jeans shorts, complete with fake back pockets. 

My eyes! Those shorts looked awful on Claudio even when they were new and novel. 

At least Claudio's bikes were pretty.


----------



## aldoross

*1949 Wilier-Triestina*

I'd have to go with the copper-plated Wilier-Triestina used by Fiorenzo Magni in 1948 & 1949, similar to this one:
View attachment 63286


----------



## bubbab

Here is my Concorde that was ridden by the Pro Dutch PDM squad. I LOVE these bikes!!
dang! pics won't load they are too large.
oh well i still LOVE the SLX tubed Concorde PDM frames


----------



## Karbon

The '86 753R LOOKs.

Malvor/Sidi/Bottechia black/white/chromed frames of '90

Here is Hinault these days....


----------



## wooglin

MShaw said:


> Favorite Tour bike? 7-11 Huffy


Just saw a pic of one of these the other day:










If you copy the url and change the last number there's 7 photos of old 7-Eleven/Motorola stuff that I guess was all Davis Phinney's.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

Karbon said:


> Here is Hinault these days....


He's wearing that "I screwed LeMond over in the 80's, and I'd do it again without a second thought" smile. You gotta miss those surly French TDF champs.

- FBB


----------



## handsomerob

wooglin said:


> Just saw a pic of one of these the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you copy the url and change the last number there's 7 photos of old 7-Eleven/Motorola stuff that I guess was all Davis Phinney's.


There is a guy that rides the part of the same route I do on one of those. Love the Serotta on the stays...


----------



## harvey128

bsdc said:


> I like Greg Lemond's Bottecchia he used to beat Fignon by 8 seconds in 1986. I remember seeing that bike on TV and seeing Greg win. It was an incredible moment.


I own a mint Bottechia slx w/super record (1985-6). Red/white/chrome, black/red letters.
Can't ride anymore (back surgery). 
Will sell to "right" person. 
-Harv


----------



## J-No

Size? Pics?


----------



## CIOCC FAN

Yeah, I'd like to see pics too.


----------



## Richard

One of my favorites (there are many) was the Battaglin Carrera team under Stephen Roche in 1987. I had one but stupidly sold it back in 1990. The blue/white/red fade with chrome forks and chainstays was gorgeous.

The "kicker" was that I bought it from the former Marina Del Rey Cycles in the winter of 1988 for $700, complete with a full Dura Ace 7400 group, Mavic GP4's, Cinelli, etc.. It was a display bike from the recent Long Beach Interbike. I'd kill to have that back.

And despite searching everywhere on the "internets", I can't find a picture to post. If someone out there has one, put it up. I'll be forever grateful (if a bit sad!)


----------



## Richard

*Best I can do.*

Actually took a picture of a page of my copy of Roche's book, "My Road to Victory".

Guido Bontempi and a big frame, but, hopefully, you'll get the "picture."


----------



## wilier

merckxman said:


> Like this.....


Motorola Mercx was a sweet ass bike


----------



## tv_vt

*fignon's gitane*

Have to agree with the earlier post about the blue Gitane's of Fignon's. And Lemond was on one the first year he rode the Tour (83). The white Gitane's of System U were also nice looking, in a classic way.

Note to first post in this thread. Lemond beat Fignon by 8 seconds in 1989. Beat Hinault in 1986. (Fignon dropped out that year.)

So many cool looking bikes in the Tour, though. The Colnagos of Rabobank, Cervelos of CSC, Looks of earlier CSC,...


----------



## scmaddog17

i loved those PDM Concordes so i bought one a few years ago since i was able to find one in my size. this pics not of my bike, i'll post one as soon as i can get my camera working again.


----------



## MIN in PDX

I got into road cycling when big mig was doing his thang.


----------



## caterham




----------



## lakes road sheep

I always had a soft spot for the Ti Raleigh team bikes. I always wanted a 753 one but couldnt afford it. I would still like a replica.










I also liked the Raleigh Panasonic team bikes and I did actually own one once (only 531c though)


----------



## bobswire

*The Coppi ridden by Virenque in the 90's*



Dave Hickey said:


> What is your favorite TDF bike of all time? For me, it's the LOOK 753 of La Vie Claire.
> 
> Others???


For me I remember a Coppi ridden by Richard Virenque in one of the tours around








the time Armstrong was coming into his own.
The rear stays caught my attention.
Ten years later I found one of those frames and built up my own Coppi.








I took the liberty in updating components.


----------



## bobswire

*Speaking of Greg how about his Della Santa "Z"*



bobswire said:


> For me I remember a Coppi ridden by Richard Virenque in one of the tours around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the time Armstrong was coming into his own.
> The rear stays caught my attention.
> Ten years later I found one of those frames and built up my own Coppi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the liberty in updating components.


 I had forgotten Lemond rode a GL when he rode for Team "Z" which was made by Della Santa. I have an exact replica of that bike







(made by Bellato of Italy and was imported by Ten Speed Drive Imports in the 80's)) that I use on my Kurt trainer.


----------



## JetSpeed

I'd love to see more PDM/Concorde pictures . . . what a cool ride.


----------



## ultimobici

bobswire said:


> I had forgotten Lemond rode a GL when he rode for Team "Z" which was made by Della Santa. I have an exact replica of that bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (made by Bellato of Italy and was imported by Ten Speed Drive Imports in the 80's)) that I use on my Kurt trainer.


That's a TVT frame which was what Delgado, Bauer & Indurain all used in the late 80's to early 90's. Lemond also used them in 89 much to Bottecchia's annoyance.


----------



## bobswire

ultimobici said:


> That's a TVT frame which was what Delgado, Bauer & Indurain all used in the late 80's to early 90's. Lemond also used them in 89 much to Bottecchia's annoyance.


Now I'm confused. Were all the Team "Z" frames TVT? The Bike Nook in San Francisco right today has an original Della Santa Team "Z" that was made for Lemond back in the day.
Della had it in is wharehouse for years and recently sent it up to Len at the Bike Nook to sell.
BTW if anyone is interested the price is $1800.
I have one of the copies here:









http://velospace.org/node/5448


----------



## MShaw

bobswire said:


> Now I'm confused. Were all the Team "Z" frames TVT? The Bike Nook in San Francisco right today has an original Della Santa Team "Z" that was made for Lemond back in the day.
> Della had it in is wharehouse for years and recently sent it up to Len at the Bike Nook to sell.
> BTW if anyone is interested the price is $1800.
> I have one of the copies here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://velospace.org/node/5448


The carbon frames were TVT. They're easy to spot 'cause 1. they're not steel and 2. they've got (IIRC) bigger lugs ala the Vitus frames. Man! its been awhile since I've thought about TVTs. Used to lust after one HARD. 

I saw a LeMond frame by Mitsubishi Rayon at a shop in Sandy Eggo. Had the characteristic webbing in the joints to make it stiffer. I don't think the TVTs had that, but I could be wrong. Was my size, but I didn't have the $$ to buy it. Still think about 'the one that got away' from time to time.

M


----------



## bobswire

MShaw said:


> The carbon frames were TVT. They're easy to spot 'cause 1. they're not steel and 2. they've got (IIRC) bigger lugs ala the Vitus frames. Man! its been awhile since I've thought about TVTs. Used to lust after one HARD.
> 
> I saw a LeMond frame by Mitsubishi Rayon at a shop in Sandy Eggo. Had the characteristic webbing in the joints to make it stiffer. I don't think the TVTs had that, but I could be wrong. Was my size, but I didn't have the $$ to buy it. Still think about 'the one that got away' from time to time.
> 
> M


Thanks but my question was whether all the Team "Z" bikes were TVT since that was what
Ultimobici seemed to suggest when I mentioned Della Santa built Team "Z' frames for Lemond. Which I know he did since I've seen a couple but did Della Santa built frames race in the Tour is my question? If so they'd be one my favorite Tour Frames.


----------



## bobswire

JetSpeed said:


> I'd love to see more PDM/Concorde pictures . . . what a cool ride.


For anyone fantasizing about a Concorde PDM there's one for sale on Ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290217595366&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019#ebayphotohosting


----------



## ctam

bobswire said:


> Thanks but my question was whether all the Team "Z" bikes were TVT since that was what
> Ultimobici seemed to suggest when I mentioned Della Santa built Team "Z' frames for Lemond. Which I know he did since I've seen a couple but did Della Santa built frames race in the Tour is my question? If so they'd be one my favorite Tour Frames.



No, not all team Z bikes were TVT. They used several different frames throughout the season. If I recall correctly most of the riders would use steel frames during the spring classics and later in the season, during the stage races where there was more climbing, you would see the TVTs come out. I think they also rode Merlin titanium frames painted in "Z" colors. The TVTs lasted for only 1 season before they changed to the Calfee made Lemond carbon frames.


----------



## bobswire

ctam said:


> No, not all team Z bikes were TVT. They used several different frames throughout the season. If I recall correctly most of the riders would use steel frames during the spring classics and later in the season, during the stage races where there was more climbing, you would see the TVTs come out. I think they also rode Merlin titanium frames painted in "Z" colors. The TVTs lasted for only 1 season before they changed to the Calfee made Lemond carbon frames.


Thanks:thumbsup: ,that's I surmised but back then I was just a casual fan paying little attention to what they rode. I was more into riding until Lemond came along who really got me to paying attention to bike racing.


----------



## LO^OK

caterham said:


>


Great photo :thumbsup:


----------



## WheelFast

*My TVT just listed on Ebay...oh why am I selling it ?*

Here is my Concorde TVT Carbon.......it has been ridden about a total of 50 miles, I just listed the bike on ebay !!

https://cgi.ebay.com/1990-Concorde-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MShaw

Dood! Fix them cables and housings! Ugh. Its like a wart on the Mona Lisa!

Otherwise, yer TVT looks just like my SLX did. Very nice!

M


----------



## Rocket-Sauce

Those Brooklyn boys on their Gios' looked awful sharp!


----------



## C50rider

Quote:
Originally Posted by fastfullback
One of my sentimental favorites when I first started was Charly Mottet. I can't remember what he rode, but I'm sure it was a nice bike given the era. 

Which year?


It was a pearl white GITANE with yellow/black decal set he was with Systeme U at the time... they were SWEET looking rigs


----------



## C50rider

Here is a picture of the team bike/


----------



## ultimobici

C50rider said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by fastfullback
> One of my sentimental favorites when I first started was Charly Mottet. I can't remember what he rode, but I'm sure it was a nice bike given the era.
> 
> Which year?
> 
> 
> It was a pearl white GITANE with yellow/black decal set he was with Systeme U at the time... they were SWEET looking rigs


1988 - the year he won Lombardia alone. Broke away with most of the race left with one or two other riders. When they tired and got dropped, his DS Guimard told him to give up and wait. Mottet ignored him and TT'd the rest of the course to win solo.


----------



## vxpro

dudeuk said:


> cafe de columbia alan from 1986 or 1987 anybody have any pics?


Would that have been a carbon Alan?


----------



## takmanjapan

*Not Alan in 1987*

Cafe de Colombia rode Vitus in 1987 and later. They definitley rode Alans in 1985 but not sure about 1986.

Takmanjapan


----------



## David Loving

]I deleted a photo - too large, here's a link instead: Gios Torino

http://www.gios.it/2005/gallery/Roger De Vlaeminck/devlaeminck01.jpg

Here's my other all time favorite: Peugeot PX-10 http://velospace.org/node/4732


----------



## steelisreal2

*1987 Battaglin (Carrera - Vagabond)*

My favorite tour bike is the 1987 Battaglin's ridden by the Carrera - Vagabond Team. The Battaglin's were built with Columbus tubing, equipped with Campagnolo C-Record and the unforgottable red/white/blue paint-work with chrome forks.










Stephen Roche (complete with "aero" cycling cap backwards) - 1987 the year of the triple, winner of the Tour de France, Giro d'Itlia and World Championships.










Uri Zimmermann's time trial bike complete with double FIR discs, sadly minus the iconic Delta brakes.


----------



## High Gear

*7-11 Team bike*

I think the 7-11 Team bike by Eddy is one of the most eye catching bikes of all.


----------



## Bee-an-key

1. Coppi Bianchi
2. Merckx Orange
3. Peuguot's white/black check w/Lion
4. Ti Raleigh Red/Blk/Yellow
5. Cycle Gitane Hinault years
6. Mercier in Joop purple
7. Kelly's vitus
8. Any year Look, too many to pick the best.
9. Colnago Saroni Red or Mapei or the new wave checkerboard years
10. The years when everyone rode the same steel bikes given to them by the tour


----------



## C50rider

takmanjapan said:


> Cafe de Colombia rode Vitus in 1987 and later. They definitley rode Alans in 1985 but not sure about 1986.
> 
> Takmanjapan



I'm with you Takman.. I am prety sure they were on VITUS in 87


----------

